# my emersed...



## kimkim (Apr 3, 2011)

deleted.....


----------



## kimkim (Apr 3, 2011)




----------



## AzFishKid (Aug 22, 2009)

Beautiful! Very creative idea... will be following this closely.


----------



## kimkim (Apr 3, 2011)

AzFishKid said:


> Beautiful! Very creative idea... will be following this closely.


tq bro.....


----------



## kimkim (Apr 3, 2011)

my emersed gloso


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

I like this


----------



## kimkim (Apr 3, 2011)

tq


----------



## kimkim (Apr 3, 2011)

more pic:


















in my garden








































































tq


----------

